# Finaly got my photoshop working again (Nogueira Sig)



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

finaly i get my photoshop all working again, only bad thing was i had to download lodsa brushes again coz i lost em all when i reinstalled it.

but anyway i decided to make a Big nog sig, so here it is 
lemme know what you guys think



i know i need to get some new fonts, but for some reason vista wont let me install any :dunno:

EDIT: added a border, i like this one alot better


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

much better the second one


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Seems like you can put together some good work 2004 (since your name isn't Eric), keep it up dude!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks pretty good I like the second one much better.

The only problem I have with it is that Nog's head is too feathered up top.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

cheers guys, yeah i thought id featherd it a bit to much but by the time i realised it was to late

another quick one i threw together, ima put this one in the GFX shop


\nd hears just some variations of the same sig


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

If you put that last one in the GFX shop I'll buy it off you.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

sure thing, i'll put it in there now


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

great work


----------

